# Διάφορα Θέματα Ψυχολογίας > Ψυχομετρία - Ψυχομετρικά Τεστ >  Συνέπειες γνώσης των αποτελεσμάτων του τεστ νοημοσύνης

## Kanakas

Ποιες είναι οι συνέπειες του να γνωρίζεις το αποτέλεσμα του τεστ νοημοσύνης σου; Είναι ένας αριθμός όπου ουσιαστικά περικλείεται η μοίρα σου. Αυτός ο αριθμός σου δείχνει τα όρια των διανοητικών σου ικανοτήτων,ως εκ τούτου και τη στάθμη (κοινωνικοοικονομική, ακαδημαϊκή) που μπορείς να φτάσεις. Είναι η γνώση του αριθμού αιτία αυτοκτονίας; Έχει κανένας από εδώ κάνει επίσημο τεστ νοημοσύνης, κανονικά σε γραφείο και με εξεταστή παρόντα και όχι ένα τεστ του Διαδικτύου, και έμαθε τον αριθμό του; Πώς αντιδράσατε στα νέα; Υπάρχει κάποιο περιβάλλον στο ελληνικό κράτος όοπου είναι υποχρεωτικό το τεστ νοημοσύνης, όπως για παράδειγμα γίνεται στο στρατό των ΗΠΑ;

----------


## Macgyver

το IQ εχει χασει την εγκυροτητα του, αφου εχει αντικατασταθει με το EQ που θεωρειται πιο σημαντικο......

----------


## Chaos1

> το IQ εχει χασει την εγκυροτητα του, αφου εχει αντικατασταθει με το EQ που θεωρειται πιο σημαντικο......


Άλλο το IQ και άλλο το ΕQ, δεν μπορεί να αντικαταστήσει το ένα το άλλο. 
Από την ιστοσελίδα της MENSA, για όποιον ενδιαφέρεται να δώσει: “Το τεστ που διεξάγει η Ελληνική MENSA είναι το FRT Form A (Figure Reasoning Test) στην κλίμακα Wechsler (sd15) και το όριο εισαγωγής είναι 131. Aποτελείται μόνο από σχηματικές παραστάσεις, ώστε να μπορεί να απαντηθεί από όλους (ακόμη και από αυτούς που δεν γνωρίζουν γραφή και ανάγνωση) και δεν προϋποθέτει εγκυκλοπαιδικές γνώσεις. Το τεστ αποτελείται από 45 ερωτήσεις και ο χρόνος επίλυσης είναι 20 λεπτά. Οι απαντήσεις που θα δώσετε θα αξιολογηθούν από τον πιστοποιημένο ψυχολόγο στην MENSA International (MIL), τον National Supervisor Psychologist (NSP). Σε κάθε περίπτωση η όλη διαδικασία είναι εμπιστευτική και μόνο εσείς θα μάθετε το αποτέλεσμα.”

----------


## keep_walking

Ειχε γινει το τεστ δεξιοτητων στην Ελλαδα που συμφωνα με τα αποτελεσματα του θα υπηρχε μοριοδοτηση ωστε να εισαχθεις στο Δημοσιο.
Πολλοι που ειχαν βλεψεις για να μπουν στο Δημοσιο, εστω και αφηρημενα οτι θα μπορει να τους χρειαστει καποια στιγμη να αναζητησουν την τυχη τους στο Δημοσιο, το εκαναν.

Πρακτικα τα αποτελεσματα δεν χρησιμοποιηθηκαν ποτε.

Μια εποχη ειχα δωσει και ενα τεστ στον ΟΤΕ που πλεον ειναι ιδιωτικη εταιρεια για τεχνικος και εκει καθως συμπληρωνες την αιτηση online επρεπε να κανεις και καποια τεστ νοημοσυνης.

Στο εξωτερικο παιζει πολυ ρολο σε καποια κρατη τετοια τεστ οπως το SAT τεστ, για την εκπαιδευση. Δεν ξερω εαν χρησιμοποιητε Ελλαδα καπου για υποψηφιους μεταπτυχιακους, νομιζω οχι αν και ειχα ακουσει μια νυξη καποτε αλλα μαλλον αναφεροταν σε μεταπτυχιακο στο εξωτερικο.

Μιας και ασχολουμε με την πληροφορικη, οχι επαγγελματικα, ξερω οτι σε συνεντευξεις για δουλεια για παραδειγμα σαν προγραμματιστης τεσταρουν τις γνωσεις σου στο αντικειμενο και ποσο καλος εισαι στο να επιλυεις προβληματα που παρουσιαζονται, δηλαδη να βρισκεις τη λυση.

Βεβαια τα τεστ δεν βασιζονται στη γνωση, αλλα σχεδον ολοι στη ζωη μας εχουμε δεχτει διαφορων ειδων τεστ οπως των πανελληνιων που ειναι ψυχοφθορο και μετραει τι ξερεις και ποσο καλα το κατανοεις.

Ειχα κανει παλια καποια τεστ, οχι επισημα της ΜΕΝΣΑ και ειμαι αρκετα ευστροφο ατομο, αλλα δεν θα ηθελα να μετρησω μεχρι που φτανει η ευστροφια μου. Το βρισκω ψυχοφθορο και δεν θα ηθελα να μαθω ακομα και με καλα αποτελεσματα. Καλα αποτελεσματα μπορει να σε κανουν να πεις, ενταξει ειμαι ευστροφος οποτε μπορω να καταναλωσω λιγοτερη προσπαθεια για παραδειγμα στη σχολη και να διαβασω την τελευταια στιγμη, που συνηθως την πατας. 

Βεβαια ουτε γνωριζω εαν καποιος ειναι κατω του μεσου ορου και ισως αρκετα κατω πως θα το παρει, οχι οτι πιο ευχαριστο να ξερεις οτι υστερεις καπου και ειδικα στις νοητικες ικανοτητες σε συγκριση με τους αλλους. Για αυτοκτονια μου φαινεται τραβηγμενο απο τα μαλλια, γιατι υπαρχουν πολλων ειδων ικανοτητες, που δεν μπορουμε φυσικα να τις κατεχουμε ολες και που σε κανουν να ξεχωριζεις σε συγκεκριμενους τομεις.

Αλλος τα καταφερνει καλυτερα με τη δημιουργια, την τεχνη, την επιλυση προβληματων, την επικοινωνια, την ενσυναισθηση και η λιστα δεν εχει τελος.

----------


## Macgyver

> Αλλος τα καταφερνει καλυτερα με τη δημιουργια, την τεχνη, την επιλυση προβληματων, την επικοινωνια, την ενσυναισθηση και η λιστα δεν εχει τελος.


Ακριβως , μην αναγαγουμε την ανωτερη νοημοσυνη ως το υπερτατο και σημαντικοτερο προσον, υπαρχουν κι αλλα εξισου σημαντικα προσοντα .......... καλο ειναι να εχεις ενα κοινο νου , νασαι ισορροπημενος , αλλα ως εκει......

----------


## σισσυ

Έχω κάνει το επίσημο τεστ της Μένσα κ έχω καταφέρει να το περάσω, δε θυμάμαι τι νούμερο έβγαλε ακριβώς, αλλά ήταν αρκετό ώστε να γίνω μέλος δηλαδή να ανήκω στο 2% του πληθυσμού με το ανώτερο iq
Από μικρή είχα καταλάβει ότι είμαι εύστροφη, προφανώς δεν άλλαξε κάτι με το τεστ, εκείνη την εποχή που το έκανα ( τυχαία είχα δει ότι την επόμενη γινόταν τεστ στη Μένσα κ πήγα) σκεφτόμουν ότι θα ήταν ένα συν για το βιογραφικό μου

----------


## keep_walking

Εγω δεν θα το εβαζα στο βιογραφικο. Καταρχην για να αποδειξουν τα λεγομενα σου, εαν τους ενδιαφερει θα επρεπε να σου κανουν παρομοιο τεστ. Δεν νομιζω να ασχοληθουν. Αλλιως θα εκαναν τεστ σε ολους. Μπορει να εχει και αλλες αρνητικες συνεπειες θα ελεγα.

----------


## makis_dr

εχω κανει πολλες φορες τεστ το πιο προσφατο πριν 1,5 χρονο-εκτη ακουσια εισαγγελικη-δεν ρωτησα να μαθω δεν ειναι μονο με αριθμους και με σχηματα οπως τα περισσοτερα τεστ νοημοσυνης.Εχει να κανει κυριως με αριθμους να τους λες αντιστροφα.Να μετρας απο το 1>20 
οσο πιο γρηγορα μπορεις η να λες την αβ.Να περιγραφεις διαφορες εικονες -να περιγραφεις διαφορες εικονες να σχηματιζεις μια μικρη ιστορια για καθε εικονα που βλεπεις.να ενωνεις αριθμους που αντιστοιχουν σε γραμματα.

----------

